# Rockler box joint jig



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Rockler Router Table Box Joint Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Guys I was watching videos on this and found it quite interesting . Has anyone used it for making box joints , or is this something you can do easily yourself on your RT without there jig ?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Rick, there are many variations on the box joint jig for router table and table saw.

This is just one of many.

I use the older Oak Park jigs which the Rockler one uses as a starting point...

I believe there have been satisfactory results using the jig.

If i needed another one I would build my own.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

The I box by Incra is pretty great. If you are buying a jig rather than building you should search it on youtube.


----------



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

*Finger-Joint jig*

Have a look at this youtube video.
This is the one I am going to make-not too difficult and will save some cash.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKEB-BIq9qI


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

PaulH said:


> Have a look at this youtube video.
> This is the one I am going to make-not too difficult and will save some cash.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKEB-BIq9qI


These videos certainly have some interesting ideas in the. Lots of little tricks


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Shortslvs said:


> The I box by Incra is pretty great. If you are buying a jig rather than building you should search it on youtube.


Although I haven't used Incra just yet , I like what I've seen from what I have researched and I suspect I'm buying a lot of there products in the future . Gotta have there fence and adjuster for starters ! 
Well at least I do


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I recall watching an Incra video where they were demonstrating there jig to do a box joint . The only part I wasn't liking was the clamping and re clamping every time they moved the board . Maybe it's better to do it that way ,I don't know


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

PaulH said:


> Have a look at this youtube video.
> This is the one I am going to make-not too difficult and will save some cash.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKEB-BIq9qI


Paul
Thanks for the link. The other videos on that page are informational too.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> I recall watching an Incra video where they were demonstrating there jig to do a box joint . The only part I wasn't liking was the clamping and re clamping every time they moved the board . Maybe it's better to do it that way ,I don't know


Well the video shows a clamp....


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

While the Incra I-Box video shows the use of a clamp, you can do without it. You just have to be careful about holding the board tight with your fingers while cutting the joint. I rarely use a clamp with my I-Box jig, although it's probably a good idea to use one when you are making your first joints with the jig. Just keep your fingers high enough so as not to become part of the joint cutting operation.

Charley


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

CharleyL said:


> Just keep your fingers high enough so as not to become part of the joint cutting operation.
> 
> Charley


Ditto on that. Theo AKA joat would likely agree too. He has a huge aversion of getting body parts too close to whirly things, especially if you like them.
Steve


----------



## ob1coyote (Jun 24, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> I recall watching an Incra video where they were demonstrating there jig to do a box joint . The only part I wasn't liking was the clamping and re clamping every time they moved the board . Maybe it's better to do it that way ,I don't know


My first try at using the incra i-box jig on a router table I chose not to use a clamp and I got some odd results; possibly from the torsional forces of the router bit pushing things around. Once I started using a wooden handscrew clamp, like in their videos, everything came out a lot cleaner. It's really not much extra work for the benefit of keeping everything perfectly held in place.
IIRC, in the video they move the clamp off of the jig every time. Just get the shortest handscrew clamp and leave it resting on top of the jig between cuts and it just becomes a simple twist of the clamp handle, move your workpiece over, and then twist again. The clamp rests nicely on top of the jig.

I didn't find the clamp necessary when using the jig on a tablesaw. The rotation of the blade presses the work against the jig rather than the router's bit twisting into the workpiece.
*it might have been better if I hadn't been using a really cheap router bit....:blink:


----------

